# Why to plant elodia/anacharis in your betta tank



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

This plant is a really amazing plant it grows fast, doesn't require much light, and it is a nutrient sponge it will soak up excess nutrients to the pont of starving other plants it also has anti bacterial/anti-algae abilities,it can fight off the dreaded cyanobacteria aka blue green algae here is a link for that.http://kops.ub.uni-konstanz.de/bits...6_allelopathy_elodea_Aquat_Bot.pdf?sequence=1

Now if that is not enough reason for you want to plant this plant in your tank, the fun facts about it will keep coming,this plant can lower the ph of your water if you have hard water!!!!! it does this by using bicarbonates to increase the electric potential within its 2 cell thick leaves. The top layer becomes alkaline and its lower leaves become more acidic as a result. it will also use/absorb calcites and here is a link for that http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/91/1/62.full.pdf

So for these reasons I highly suggest the use of this plant, and will be planting more of it in my betta tanks be it we have very hard water.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info  when I expand my tanks I will include it


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting! I had no idea, but I've been wanting to get some for one of my tanks. Now I definitely will =D


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Couple questions,

What is he difference between anacharis and elodea? 

How drastically does it affect pH?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they both refer to plants of the elodea genus. the outdated classfication was "anacharis" ^_^ they're the same genus of plants 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

